# Warning USDTV HISENSE DB2010 HDTV receivers



## boba (May 23, 2003)

USDTV has closed down, Ebay is flooded with their old boxes. It looks like USDTV shut off their customer boxes so they couldn't receive OTA. Cable Communications 801-553-9527 is on USDTV's website. They will come out and upload software to the box for OTA reception for $30. Buy carefully.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Who would want to convert digital into analog anyway?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

boba said:


> USDTV has closed down, Ebay is flooded with their old boxes. It looks like USDTV shut off their customer boxes so they couldn't receive OTA. Cable Communications 801-553-9527 is on USDTV's website. They will come out and upload software to the box for OTA reception for $30. Buy carefully.


I wonder why they have to do anything. I bought an USDTV receiver from Walmart and never used their service because it was not available in my area. I never had to do anything to receive OTA reception. I did update software on it once. USDTV sent me a USB jump drive and I loaded it on the receiver. I like my receiver because it is very sensitive and picks up quite a few stations. I would recommend it to anyone who needs an HD tuner for an HD Ready TV.


----------

